# Lee Wards 9128 top - help needed



## cc-rider (Jul 29, 2003)

I "inherited" a quilt top that my mother-in-law started back in the 60's, to the best of our knowledge. I am attempting to finish it. It is appliqued leaves, called "Autumn Trailing Leaves". The leaves were all done, for the most part, but there were a dozen or so that weren't appliqued. 

I decided to outline embroider them, since I didn't have applique material to match (and hate doing applique). LOL

After getting several of them done, we did some research and found the pattern on the internet. Those leaves that weren't done were supposed to be QUILT lines... not actually appliqued or embroidered. And the quilt is sort of rare and valuable. 

But I think it is too late to tear out all the embroidery and do it "factory original". And I like the embroidered look. 

So the question is... does it matter if it isn't the way it was supposed to have been? 

Also...the edge of the pattern is scalloped. And about an inch inside that scallop line is another dotted line. How do you think the edging is supposed to be done?? I'm guessing that second line is a quilting line, since all the quilt lines are marked on the quilt yet. But how do you finish a scalloped edge? I'm used to just rolling the backing over the front by 1/2" or so and hand sewing it down.


----------



## LittleMrsAdams (Aug 31, 2014)

I have a pattern called 'Grandmother's Flower Garden' that is made using hexagons and 4 border strips. The hexagons give a scalloped type edge, but you lay it over the border strips giving it a straight edge.









Maybe you need to do something similar?


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

For the edge, use bias binding or make your own, cut on the bias. This gives enough stretch to stitch it to the curves.

As for changing the original design, I do not see a problem with this. As long as you are happy with it, it&#8217;s good. I think the embroidery is probably a nice addition. When you do the quilting, quilt around the embroidery, it&#8217;ll look nice.

Pictures.


----------

